# to flinch



## ghad

Hi,
I wonder if anyone have another translation for the verb _flinch_ other than يجفل, because I think يجفل means to fear or to be taken by surprise, but when we flinch we.. you know..do that move with the corner of our lips, right?


----------



## إسكندراني

أنا ما اعرفش الكلمة دي من أساسه (يجفل)ـ
Flinch has nothing to do with lips; it's to do with eyes.


----------



## hiba

The word you are looking for is "twitch"


----------



## ghad

إسكندراني said:


> أنا ما اعرفش الكلمة دي من أساسه (يجفل)ـ
> Flinch has nothing to do with lips; it's to do with eyes.


يجفل بالمصرى يعنى يتخض
Lips or eyes, Im just looking for a translation for the verb.


----------



## إسكندراني

يتخضّ = to be taken aback, to be startled
برضه ما لهاش علاقة بالشفايف أخي العزيز!ـ

(وعيد سعيد عليكم!)


----------



## ghad

So I guess there's no translation for "to flinch"
Thanks anyway


----------



## hiba

يرتعش = to twitch

Maybe that's the word you are  looking for.


----------



## londonmasri

A flinch is when for example, someone raises their hand and you think they are going to hit you and you make a sudden, short and snappy movement. It is like a natural involunatary reaction.


----------



## Xence

ghad said:


> Hi,
> when we flinch we.. you know..do that move with the corner of our lips, right?




One definition of this verb is the following:



> *2. *_to shrink under pain ; wince._​
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/flinch




In this case, we are talking about something like كشّر  or  قطّب وجهه , aren't we ?


----------



## إسكندراني

The most important common aspect of 'flinch' and 'twitch' is that they are sudden reactions. This isn't true for 'frown', which is كشّر


----------



## Xence

We can put it in the passive form with an adverb expressing the suddenness of this action تكشّر وحهه فجأة .

But I think it'd be better ghad gives us a little more context.


----------



## إسكندراني

إن أوشك زيد على أن يضرب عمراً
فهل يصحّ القول بأنّ وجه عمر يكشّر فجأة؟


----------



## cherine

Hi guys,

I can only think of يجفل as a good translation for "to flinch", it expresses the physical reaction (moving fast out of fear/surprise).
I'm not even sure how to say it in my dialect (maybe other than يتخض but it still not the same as يجفل) but I know يجفل for I've read it many times before in texts written in FuS7a.


----------



## Xence

إسكندراني said:
			
		

> إن أوشك زيد على أن يضرب عمراً
> فهل يصحّ القول بأنّ وجه عمر يكشّر فجأة؟



لا .. السياق الملائم لاستعمال مصطلح التكشير هو الوارد في التعريف الذي أدرجتُه في المشاركة رقم 9 ، أي تحت تأثير الألم مثلا

لذلك ، من الأفضل انتظار مزيد من التوضيح قبل اختيار الكلمة المناسبة


----------



## Abu Talha

cherine said:


> I can only think of يجفل as a good translation for "to flinch", it expresses the physical reaction (moving fast out of fear/surprise).


Hello,

Is فزّ يفِزّ فُزُوزةً وفَزازةً used with this meaning?


----------



## إسكندراني

I have never heard فزّ before  I wouldn't know what it means...
But, in formal writing, feel free to use it if it's a high-register word.


----------



## cherine

I think فزّ is like to jump.
By the way ya Iskandarany, it's commonly used in Egypt, how come you never heard it?  Haven't you ever heard فِزّ من مكانك or  فِزُّوا اطلعوا برة ?

To answer Daee's question, I think there's a difference between جفل and فز but maybe we need to check their definition in Lisan al-3arab.


----------



## إسكندراني

No; I've never heard anyone use this word.


----------



## Abu Talha

إسكندراني said:


> I have never heard فزّ before  I wouldn't know what it means...
> But, in formal writing, feel free to use it if it's a high-register word.





cherine said:


> I think فزّ is like to jump.
> By the way ya Iskandarany, it's commonly used in Egypt, how come you never heard it?  Haven't you ever heard فِزّ من مكانك or  فِزُّوا اطلعوا برة ?
> 
> To answer Daee's question, I think there's a difference between جفل and فز but maybe we need to check their definition in Lisan al-3arab.


Thanks for replying, Iskenderany, Cherine. Regarding جفل the definitions in لسان العرب seem to indicate that it is used for actual fleeing away from fright. It is also used for objects falling. Here are some relevant quotes:





			
				لسان العرب said:
			
		

> وجَفَل الطيرَ عن المكان: طَرَدَهاوجَفَلَت الريحُ السحابَ تَجْفِله جَفْلاً: اسْتَخَفَّتْه وهو الجَفْل
> وأَجْفَلَت الريحُ الترابَ أَي أَذهبته وطَيَّرَته
> وجَفَل الظَّليمُ يَجْفُل ويَجْفِلُ جُفُولاً وأَجْفَل: ذهب في الأَرض وأَسرع، وأَجفله هو، والجافل المنزعج؛



al-lisaan does not have a whole lot on فز so I looked it up in تاج العروس. It's available on archive.com but hard to search through, so I'm pasting the whole listing here and highlighting the relevant bits:


			
				تاج العروس said:
			
		

> !فَزَّ فُلانٌ عَنِّي : عدَلَ ، نقله الصَّاغانِيّ . فَزَّ عنه : انْفَرَدَ . فَزَّ الظَّبْيُ *!يَفِزُّ *!فَزّاً : فَزِعَ . فَزَّ الرَّجلُ يَفِزُّ ، بالكسر ، *!فَزازَةً ، كسَحابةٍ ، *!وفُزوزَةً ، بالضَّمّ : تَوَقَّدَ . قال ابن دُريد : *!فَزَّ فلاناً عن مَوضعِه *!يَفِزُّه *!فَزّاً : أَفْزَعَه وأَزعجَه وطَيَّرَ فؤادَه . *!فَزَّ الجُرْحُ يَفِزُّ وكذا الماءُ *!فَزّاً و ( *!فَزِيزاً ، كأَميرٍ : سالَ بما فيه ونَدَّى ، وكذا فَصَّ فَصيصاً .
> 
> *!واستَفَزَّه الخَوْف : اسْتَخَفَّه ، وبه فُسِّر قولُه تعالى : *!واسْتَفْزِزْ مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ منهُم بصَوتِكَ ، قال الفَرّاءُ : أَي استَخِفَّ بصوتِكَ ودُعائِكَ ، قال : وكذلك قوله عزَّ وجلّ وإنْ كادوا *!لَيَسْتَفِزُّونَكَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ أَي يسْتَخِفُّونَكَ ، وقيل : يُفْزِعونَكَ إفْزاعاً يحملكَ على خِفَّة الهرب . *!استَفَزَّه : أَخرجَه من داره وأَزعجَه إزعاجاً يحملُه على الاستخفاف . قال أَبو عُبيد : *!أَفْزَزْتُه وأَفْزَعْتُه سَواءٌ ، وفي بعض النُّسَخ : أَزْعَجْتُه . قال أَبو ذُؤَيْب : % ( والدَّهْرُ لا يَبْقَى على حَدَثَانِهِ % شَبَبٌ *!أَفَزَّتْهُ الكِلابُ مُرَوَّعُ ) % ولا يخفى أَنَّه لو قال عند قوله : *!فَزَّه *!فَزّاً : أَزعجَه *!كأَفَزَّه ، كان أَحسَنَ . *!والفَزُّ : الرَجُل الخَفيفُ ، نقله الزّمخشريّ وابن منظور . *!الفَزُّ : ولَدُ البقرَة الوَحشيَّة ، لما فيه من عدم السّكونِ ، والفِرارِ . ج ، *!أَفْزازٌ ، قال زهير : % ( كما اسْتَغاثَ بسَيْءٍ *!فَزُّ غَيْطَلَةٍ % خافَ العُيونَ فلم يُنْظَرْ به الحَشَكُ ) % *!وفُزُّ ، بالضَّمِّ : مَحَلَّةٌ بنَيْسابُورَ ، نقله الصَّاغانِيّ . *!وفَزَّانُ كحسَّان : ولايةٌ واسعةٌ بين الفَيُّومِ وطَرابُلْسِ الغَرْبِ ، فيها عِدَّة قبائل من العرب من بني هِلالٍ وغَيرِهم ، قيل : سُمِّيَتْ *!بفَزَّانَ بنِ حام بن نوحٍ ، عليه السلام ، هكذا قيل ، وليس لحامٍ ولَدٌ اسمه *!فَزَّانُ ، فلْيُنْظَرْ . *!وتَفَزَّزَ الرَّجُلُ عَنِّي ، هكذا في النُّسَخ بالعين المُهْملَة ، وفي بعضِها : تَغَنَّى والصَّواب كما في التكملة : غَنَّى بالغين المُعْجَمة . *!وافتَزَّ *!افْتِزازاً : غَلَبَ ، كابْتَزَّ وابْتَذَّ ، كذا في النَّوادر .
> 
> عن ابن الأَعرابيِّ : *!فَزْفَزَ ، إذا طرَدَ إنساناً أَو غيرَه ، ومقلوبُه زَفْزَفَ ، إذا مَشى مِشْيَةً حسَنَةً . يقال : *!تَفازَزْنا ، أَي تبارزنا ، هكذا بالرَاءِ قبلَ الزَّاي ، في كثير من النُّسَخ ، والصوابُ بزاءَيْن ، وهو في النَّوادر . *!واسْتَفَزَّه : خَتَلَه حتّى أَلْقاهُ في مَهْلَكَة . واسْتَفَزَّه : قَتَلَه ، هكذا نقلَه بعضُ المُفَسِّرين في تفسير قوله تعالى : *!لَيَسْتَفِزُّونَكَ . *!والفَزَّةُ ، بالفتح ، : الوَثبَةُ بالانزِعاجِ . *!والفُزَفِزُ ، كهُدَبِدٍ : الثَّدْيُ ، عن كُراع . ) فطز فَطَزَ الرَّجلُ يَفطِزُ ، من حَدِّ ضَرَبَ : ماتَ ، أَهمله الجَوْهَرِيّ ، وذكره ابن دُريد هكذا ، أَو لغةٌ في فَطَسَ ، بالسِّين وهو بعينه قولُ ابنِ دُريدٍ ، فلم يُحْتَجْ إلى إتيان أَو .



Hava also has a lot of information on فز: http://www.archive.org/stream/arabicenglishdic00hava#page/562/mode/1up
He says فز يفز فزازة وفزوزة is to be startled startled and excited, while its meaning of leaping is colloquial. He does, however, mention that فزّة is a leap, bound, or startle from fear.

So do you think جفل should be used when the startle makes the person run away in fear, while فز should be used if it just gives him a start.


----------



## barkoosh

فزّ is used in some dialects to mean قفز (jump). It's not used in MSA.


As in Egypt where the word اتخضّ is used for "flinch", in Lebanon we use نقز (which, according to old dictionaries, mean "jump" but we never use it that way) or قَبَط which I think it's related to قَبّوط (slang word for grasshopper).


These all are considered slang. The recognized fusHa word is جفل, but unfortunately it's not well understood, at least in some dialects.


----------

